# Finished Man eating plant



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

For all the frustrations I had with this. I think I'm finally happy enough with it to call it done. 















^ baby plant in back


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nicely done. It's always tough to get through a project, but this looks like it was well worth your efforts!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Feed me, Seymour!":jol:


I'm cracking up about the one that has a baby doll in its mouth


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I love the doll, that looks great.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree the doll is perfect. Nicely done!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The carnivorous plant looks great, but do you know where your baby is?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks fantastic! Great detailing...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Niiiiice!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Feed me!
I love it Wispurs!
The detailing and color pops big time. The doll legs are the perfect addition. 
Nice work!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone !
A mad scientist has to get rid of his failed experiments some how.  
Right?? :googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Little Shop of Horrors was a favorite at our house and I Love what you have done! Now I will be humming that song throughout the day!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice job Wispurs. You can tell you spent a lot of time on that one. Looks great.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Sensational job!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that!


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

This is so awesome I finished a similar project recently as well! Yours has so much detail. I will be posting pics of mine as well with the rest of my party pics this halloween.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

This is great. Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

That looks great!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love this! Fantastic!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

It might have been frustrating but it well worth the effort!!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great job ..


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, sweet! I LOVE the half-eaten baby doll


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on this. I think the baby dropped his pacifier down the hatch.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

This is so great! My cousins favorite movie is Little Shop of Horrors, I gotta show him this!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I'm very pleased to add it has survived our first rain/wind storm of the season. baby and all


----------



## chrisc (Nov 12, 2013)

love it!...great job.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

I have seen a few of these from other haunters, and yours is the best. It looks like it is alive, and it is eating a baby!!!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow AMAZING WORK. really great prop and real looking.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I just love it! I've always wanted to make a few little man eating plants to sit around for atmosphere. I love the look of yours, it's very creative!


----------

